# Equalizer Hitch Use



## tcoyle2 (Dec 3, 2007)

I have a 2006 RKS that I have been towing using a 2007 Chevrolet Silverado extended cab with a 5.3 V8. I have towed the trailer some 16000 miles using a 1000 # equalizer hith. At night I can see my head lights rise higher than I would like, on rough roads and wanted to upgrade to the 1200# version but have found a 1400# version for sale where I live. Can anyone think of a reason I should not upgrade to this level?

Thanks

tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You sure it is the hitch bars and not your truck that is causing the problem?

Perhaps your money would be better spent on a set of air bags for the truck.


----------



## tcoyle2 (Dec 3, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You sure it is the hitch bars and not your truck that is causing the problem?
> 
> Perhaps your money would be better spent on a set of air bags for the truck.


Thanks for the feedback. I am sure you are correct. Every thing is raited for 1200# and I only have the problem when I need to make a run without dumping my tanks. Additionally, the problem is so small that I was looking for the best (least expensive) fix I could find. I can obtain a 1400# hitch for around $150 and then sell my 1000# for something.

If you have any additional thoughts I would be greatful.

Where in Oregon are you located? My son lives in Portland and we spent three weeks in his driveway each year and a few day fishing between Portland and Nampa Idaho.

Regards

tim


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd be suprised if you really need over 1000 lb bars for a 26KRS trailer? Have you tried just re-adjusting the hitch? It might be time you weighed things fully loaded and see what you are really towing...

The other question is do you have the GM factory hitch? Those were notoriously weak for years and would not transfer weight well and would eventually crack. You might be able to solve your problems with a hitch replacement. BTW, if it is the hith, the heavier bars will not help...


----------



## gonewild (Mar 13, 2009)

X2 on what Nathan said. The factory hitch is a piece of junk, I had the same problem. Combine that with the soft rear springs of the 1500 and you are in for some serious sagging. I solved my problem with an Ultra Frame class IV hitch. It distributed the weight forward like it needs to be.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Is your 2007 truck the old or new body style? The old ones were known for the springy receiver problem. I had that on my 1999. Replaced the stock hitch with a Putnam XDR class V and all the bounce went away. Putnam is no longer in business but Curt took over the XDR design for their class V. I liked the Putnam so much I put it on my new 2009 since it fit. It didn't take me more than an hour to swap mine out.


----------



## tcoyle2 (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks to all who have responded.

My truck is the old body style. I weigh the rig each time I take it on an extended vacation. Loaded the truck, including trailer tounge weight is 6120 and the trailer is 5960. This puts the rig inside all specs for the truck.

The problem is so small that I will most likely stay with the unit the way it is, based on the input I have received here. I am however concerned that the receiver could crack and if you could provide where I should look I will add and inspection to my checklist. Should a crack show up I will look into obtaining the above listed receiver.

I know that I don't post here often but this is the best site. I have utilized this site to select a rig and set it up for safe operation as well as perform many of the mods that are listed. Thank you for all of the great information.

Regards

tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tcoyle2 said:


> I know that I don't post here often ....


Me either...









Joking aside...it isn't about your post count, it is about sharing what you can and making this a great place. Someone might be reading this post with the exact same situation you have and now they are more educated.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

You might want to take a look at the pictures here before you decide to wait for a crack you can see.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 13, 2009)

Tim, It is not only about worrying if your hitch is going to crack and fail. The differences between towing with the factory hitch and a true weight distributing hitch are night and day. You will have much better control over your rig. That equals safety and comfort, which can not be overlooked.

Good luck,


----------



## betegreene (Aug 25, 2009)

2003 Chevy 2500HD hitch question, I looked at the pictures, and the hitch on my 2500HD sure look identical.

Does anyone have opinions (well actually, I'm pretty sure about that!) on if I should switch out the factory hitch right away?

8000 to 9000 mile/8 week trip starting mid June.

I've asked a couple of the hitch places about this, and they look at me like I'm nuts.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

betegreene said:


> 2003 Chevy 2500HD hitch question, I looked at the pictures, and the hitch on my 2500HD sure look identical.
> 
> Does anyone have opinions (well actually, I'm pretty sure about that!) on if I should switch out the factory hitch right away?
> 
> ...


You could just buy a Ford and be done with it.









Ok, my bad....









If it were me, I'd order a new reciever and swap them out, but then I'd do it myself so it would only cost a few hundred $$. I also have been known to sink a lot of money into other things in the name of piece of mind.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 13, 2009)

As stated above I did change the hitch on my 1500. When I purchased a 2006 2500HD Duramax/Allison CC I again swapped out the factory hitch. GM used the same hitch on the 1500, 2500, and 3500 Sierras. I went with a Curt magnum V. Easy install, but it weighs @80# so assistance may be necessary.


----------



## betegreene (Aug 25, 2009)

Nathan said:


> 2003 Chevy 2500HD hitch question, I looked at the pictures, and the hitch on my 2500HD sure look identical.
> 
> Does anyone have opinions (well actually, I'm pretty sure about that!) on if I should switch out the factory hitch right away?
> 
> ...


You could just buy a Ford and be done with it.









Ok, my bad....









If it were me, I'd order a new reciever and swap them out, but then I'd do it myself so it would only cost a few hundred $. I also have been known to sink a lot of money into other things in the name of piece of mind.
[/quote]

Maybe a nice little F 650?
Something like this http://www.marax.at/...ord_f650_07.jpg perhaps?

Thanks, I think I'll bolt a new one on just to give me peace behind the wheel.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Nathan said:


> 2003 Chevy 2500HD hitch question, I looked at the pictures, and the hitch on my 2500HD sure look identical.
> 
> Does anyone have opinions (well actually, I'm pretty sure about that!) on if I should switch out the factory hitch right away?
> 
> ...


You could just buy a Ford and be done with it.









Ok, my bad....








[/quote]

I agree. You bad. Might as well light your campfire with the money rather than buy a Ford with it.


----------

